# top ten standards



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

what are your top ten favorite standard breeds?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

1)Barred Rocks

2) Plymouth (I think?...) Rocks

3) Dominiques

4) White Leghorns

5) Australorps

I can't think of any more...


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

1. Cream Legbars 
2. Austolorp 
3. Barred Rocks
4. Black Copper Marans
4. Orpingtons 
5. Blue Andalusians
6. Rhodebar
7. Barnvelders
8. Leghorns
9. Turkins 
10. Wyandottes


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have 10 top breeds. 

1. Barred Rock
2. Ancona
3. Silkies for broodiness


----------

